# just got a 520.



## jjs723 (Aug 13, 2010)

I just pick up a trek 520. I am planning on doing a ride from tampa to key west with this bike. I only got about 10 miles but the seat getting the boot. the rest of the bike is great. I also own a stache7 from gf and few unicycles too. I'll post pictures in the morning.


----------



## jjs723 (Aug 13, 2010)

I cant figure out how to load photos 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bt7dz0gi7pml0w1/IMG_20130721_202219.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0db82bqfvo8m4fy/2013-06-24 17.46.38.jpg


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You need to click on the "Go Advanced" tab underneath the reply message box, and find the icon to "Insert Image".


----------



## jjs723 (Aug 13, 2010)

I try that and waited a 15 minutes to dl. this was the 1st that wouldn't let me. I took more on my ride today. I'll post them tonight


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jjs723 said:


> I try that and waited a 15 minutes to dl. this was the 1st that wouldn't let me. I took more on my ride today. I'll post them tonight


Lots of complaints lately about slow loading, and related issues.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

jjs723 said:


> I just pick up a trek 520.


I nice looking bike! Should provide years and years of enjoyment.


----------



## jjs723 (Aug 13, 2010)

I plain on using this for many years. the 520 bike is so comfy.

they need to fix this so we can load from our phones. I mostly don't use a computer.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

520 is a solid bike. Yours is better than mine... for many years, they came with some bone-headed gearing and too-short head tube. On one hand, I think they are over-priced, but I don't see myself ever parting ways with my 2002 model either.


----------



## jjs723 (Aug 13, 2010)

how many miles you have on your bike?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

jjs723 said:


> how many miles you have on your bike?


I don't really keep track, but I'd guess somewhere between 4-5k. I'm the second owner (bought it about two years ago). Everything was original with little wear when I bought it.

I swapped out the bar-ends for Campy Ergo shifters, changed out the avid V-brakes with TRP mini-V's. Using a Thomson seat post and Terry Liberator saddle. I'm still on the original Bontrager Fairlane wheels, but I have a second set of DT Swiss wheels that I sometimes ride on. I updated the headset to a CaneCreek 40 because the original (Cane Creek C1) wasn't smooth and was really ugly. 

I'm still running the road-triple (Shimano 105 Triple, 30/42/52t), 105 FD, LX RD. Headtube can take a 1-1/8 fork but I'm still using the 1" Spinner fork that came stock.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I regret giving mine away. It was a great bike. After a ride from Port Angeles WA to SF, the only maintenance required was a bit of tightening of the head set. That bike served me well for many years. I got it in 1989 and finally gave it away in 2008. I commuted with it daily while living in Cambridge, England for 3.5 years, and was forced to lock it outside all day, where it usually got rained on, which eventually took its toll. The only improvement I can think of that Trek should make is adding an option for disk brakes, like the Kona Sutra.


----------



## jjs723 (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree or a option. I love the bike now. had her for a few weeks. I bented the awesome plastic pedals. so I'm looking to get some spd pedals bc I already have them for my mountain bike. I upgraded the seat to selle anatomica titanico X. still breaking her in. the sest hurts like hell but I can seeing it breaking in nicely. I will need to take more pictures soon.


----------



## jjs723 (Aug 13, 2010)




----------

